# Giant VT2 vs Rocky ETSX30 for Switzerland



## ChoirBoy (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok everyone, I've got a decision to make, and told both guys I would get back to them within 24 hours. I've been looking, and looking, and looking, and finally found 2 bikes I really like. I decided to go second hand because the money I had to spend would not get me the quality of bike I wanted.

Both bikes are in beautiful shape. The owner of the VT2 is anal in his babying of the bike, looks like new. Both are 2003. The Giant is spec-ed out better, with mostly xt, xtr, and a bit of lx. It has a psylo u-turn 85-120 mm fork, and manitou 4 way swinger spv on the back. The Rocky is specced a bit lower, some Deore, mostly lx, a bit of xt. It has a Marazochhi mx pro with eta (105mm), and an upgraded rear shock, a manitou 3 way swinger with spv.

The Giant I can get for $1550 (Can $). The Rocky $1650. I know Rocky tend to run a bit more because of the hand made frame, build qualty, boutique bike kind of status (despite the lower specced parts, plus it's the same frame as the ETSX 50 and 70).

Ok, about me. Used to be in great shape, now not so much (about 200 lbs). Haven't ridden in a few years, and coming from a hard tail. From the East Coast of Canada, so used to rocky, rooty single track, and the occasional fire road etc, but hoping to improve my skills, hence why I was looking for more of a aggressive xc, light free ride bike. No plans to ever do drops over 3-4 feet in height. Plus, I'm moving to Switzerland for a year, and I've done some reading and this is a quote from one site "Typical rides involve some 1000-2000m climbing (3300ft-6600ft) then as much relatively flat riding as you can find, then at some point a big descent." So obviously I need to be able to climb with this thing, as well as feel confident pointing it downhill and trying to wipe the grin off my face. I wouldn't consider myself a weight weenie, but the Giant did feel at least a few pounds heavier than the Rocky. I'm not planning on ever racing, besides recreational, but still want a bike that can get a bit of speed up.

The Giant has 5-5.75 adjustable suspension. The Rocky 3.5-4.5. The Giant felt plush, but a little "bobby" and not quite as quick. A bit more upright as well. The Rocky a bit more aggressive stance, but still comfortable. Not as plush, but climbs like a monkey, and feels fast.

Ok, this has been a long post. But I think I'm finally at the end of my quest for a new bike. Any opinions on these two bikes (and only these - it's one or the other) from people who have ridden them. Any input from people who have done long rides (with climbing, not just chair lift downhills) in Switzerland or the Alps would be especially appreciated.

Thanks to everyone for their input. I'm getting excited to finally be riding again soon (can't wait for August and the Alps in particular). Good riding everyone!


----------



## fullsuspfuture (May 20, 2004)

Hi,
Well thanks for quoting my site...

I haven't used either bike, if it is any help - I used to ride a hardtail with 70mm front suspension, and for the last 2 years I've been riding a Turner XCE with 100mm front/back. 

The primary factors I was looking at was an agile but stable bike, uninterrupted seat tube for ease of dropping the seat, normal triangle to make bike portaging easier.

I started off with coil on front and back, and have left the coil on front (with lockout) and moved to air on back (with lockout). For a big road climb I do appreciate the lockout.

cheers,


----------



## ChoirBoy (Jul 26, 2004)

*Thanks*

Hi fullsuspfuture,

Thanks for the input. In some ways it was a deciding factor. Both bikes were great, but the Giant has a extremely small triangle due to the frame design, and also used a seat shim, which was not very convienient for quick adjusts. It was a better all mountain bike with 5-5.75 inches of rear travel, and a longer front fork (130), but the Rocky Mountain had the more traditional geometry, so easier to adjust the seat and portage if necessary. The Rocky was a bit lighter, and has less travel, 105mm on the front, and variable rear travel from 3.5 to 4.5. (Can you tell I'm Canadian. We are evenly split between the metric system and the old Standard system). The Rocky will definately be easier to pedal up hill, and considering I'm just getting back into biking after a 4-5 year hiatus, that will be appreciated.

Great photos on your site by the way. It has me extremely excited to go over to Switzerland in August. In fact, I was going to land, drop my things off at my apartment, and take off to Morrocco or Spain for a week or two, but now I think I might stay in Switzerland and ride for a few weeks. Are there any "must ride" or trail recommendations you would make? I'll be living in Neuchatel (North West), and have no vehicle, but understand it is usually no problem taking bikes on public transit and trains.

Thanks again for you input. Maybe we'll see you on a mountain somewhere soon.

All the best.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

There are so many good riding spots to go to here in CH. I don't know the Neuchatel area but it's said to be pretty good for touring and trail riding. I would def suggest goint to Les Portes du Soleil & Crans Montana, Zermatt is cool but maybe a bit to far if your not going to stay 2 days or more.

If you like to race check www.swisspowercup.ch at the end of August you can ride the Grand Raid Cristalp which is a classic long distance event............think you can do a short variant as well.


----------



## fullsuspfuture (May 20, 2004)

Hi,
I think the ETS should be a good choice.

I'm also in the Neuchatel region, so it shouldn't be that hard to meet up some time.

In August and September most rides are possible, so are good times to ride in the alps. (you can add june and july too). For more local rides almost all year is possible, although give the high number of ticks and those with lyme disease in the neuchatel forest, for lowest risk save the local singletrack for nov-feb.

For the highest altitude rides, the factors are snow melted, and hasn't come back yet (so jul/aug/sept are the best).

For a couple rides that are really popular with hikers, september is probably better, or mid-week aug can work out too. (july/august the tourist/hiking crunch)

August is nice because it is still more summer like than fall, and the days are still longer than Sept.

The lowest hassle (and if you use a lot the trains/bus) is to get a bike bag (take front wheel off, then put seat down).
http://www.veloplus.ch/shop/artikel_detail.asp?grp=4799
That way you can travel on pretty much any Swiss train or bus with your bike without having to make a reservation or get a 'ticket' for your bike. Your bike (in that bag) is just considered like a big suitcase. Without that bag, the biggest problems are the new trains, that you have to make a reservation because of limited space.


----------

